# Sticky  Fall 2012 Results



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

*Fall 2012 Test Results*

*Axiom EP800*

*Emotiva X-Ref 12 DSP*

*Power Sound Audio XS15*

*SVS SB13 Ultra*


----------

